# Ex UK Military (Army) work on Costa Del Sol



## stenik74 (Feb 15, 2012)

Are there any opportunities for ex uk military servicemen on the costa del sol.

We have recently moved to the Mijas Costa, my partner who served 5 years with the fusiliers in uk would like to take up an active role in spain.

How do you get into Security or military or police force positions in spain?

He has also thought of doing active sports roles such as teaching abseiling/rock climbing etc

Thanks xx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I would think it would be highly unlikely that your partner would be employed by the police or military in Spain. 
The obvious point is that he would need to be bi-lingual. Do you think a Spanish person would be accepted in the UK military or police?
There may be some private security work available but again competition would be intense.
As for the sports activities....again I doubt there are that many employment opportunities in those fields.
With unemployment in Malaga Province above 30% there's little hope of anyone getting a job.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What about Gibaltar - its not that far and there is a military base there??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## stenik74 (Feb 15, 2012)

jojo said:


> What about Gibaltar - its not that far and there is a military base there???
> 
> Jo xxx



Thats a great idea...thank u x


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

If your husband has sports training qualifications and experience, he might be able to consider being a personal trainer. However, that isn't as easy as it was a few years ago.
I'm a qualified aerobics teacher (among other things) and when we first moved here, I looked into setting up as a personal trainer in the Granada area. At the time there were limited opportunities in Granada (so after a short while I gave up), but many more on the CDS, working mainly with British ex pats.

Nowadays, I don't know. Many ex pats have moved back to the UK and of those who are left, I am not sure how many could afford a personal trainer.
Plus, as others have said, to be legal, your husband would have to register as autonomo.
Then there are insurance factors to consider for c_omplete legality_. He should be able to get insurance to cover sports teaching in the UK, but it may be more difficult in Spain.
(I'll admit that is one of the reasons I gave up. My teaching insurance did not cover me for Spain ). 

I agree that, considering your husband's skills, he may well be better off looking at Gibraltar.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I would think it would be highly unlikely that your partner would be employed by the police or military in Spain.
> The obvious point is that he would need to be bi-lingual. Do you think a Spanish person would be accepted in the UK military or police?
> There may be some private security work available but again competition would be intense.
> As for the sports activities....again I doubt there are that many employment opportunities in those fields.
> With unemployment in Malaga Province above 30% there's little hope of anyone getting a job.




Worse than that, you have to be a Spanish national to be allowed in. There are some special dispensations (like being married to a Spanish person etc.) but on the whole, not allowed.

My son wants to be a policeman when he's old enough. He will then have lived twice as long in Spain as in UK but still that won't be good enough!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Didn't I read somewhere recently that 20,000+ candidates sat the police service entrance exam in Spain last year for just a few hundred jobs?


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

The Villainy on the CDS are regularly looking for protection personnel, just a thought!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

country boy said:


> The Villainy on the CDS are regularly looking for protection personnel, just a thought!


................ hhhmmm... get your coat lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

country boy said:


> The Villainy on the CDS are regularly looking for protection personnel, just a thought!


You'd need to be fluent in Romanian, Russian, Bulgarian for starters.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Teaching outdoor pursuits in the UK is a paperwork nightmare and hard enough when you know the language and have an idea of whats involved. I used to work with the Boy Scouts in the UK until about three years ago and even organising a camping trip was a pain in the bum, sorting out Risk Assesments, what equipment you could/could not use, tasks allowed, insurance, health and safety et al so without fluency in Spanish I would think that area is a non starter to be honest.

Have you looked at Canada and the Royal Canadian Mounted Police? They were certainly recruiting a couple of years ago and an ex military background could smooth the way. Its a massive country and its not all the frozen north either.


----------

